# Mounter Bronzies today!



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Shot some beautiful bronzies today out hunting.

The bronzie compared to a canada.

















A picture of a bronzie next to its close cousin the wary juvie blue.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice birds GB. The hunting been any good over there to the East.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Nice smile but it still needs work!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice smile. But who is that other tool in the picture with you? Dont tell me the guy actually shot a goose. Every time I take him out he couldnt hit a bull in the *** with a scoop shovel!! hahaha lol JK. How many did you get total?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

cgreeny said:


> Nice birds GB. The hunting been any good over there to the East.


The hunting has been extremely incosistent in every sense, some days nothing, and then days like today every goose of the 300 there the night before wanted to drop in. But even each flock is different, some won't have anything to do with you, others will land 3 feet from you. Its been strange thus far, but its been a blast. One thing that has been consistent thus far has been flagging. They have been going nuts over the flag, we've been flagging until they are 30 yards away! Most geese aren't really going for a lot of noise, just realistic soft stuff.

Mike, we got a 4-man this morning.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> cgreeny said:
> 
> 
> > Nice birds GB. The hunting been any good over there to the East.
> ...


Yes, I hear that, The flag can make all the difference. I hope to maybe get out this weekend, Congrats on the great hunt.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

You're so lame. I hate you.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> You're so lame. I hate you.


Did you get my text today? I was hoping to fill you're work day with anger and hate.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I am so mad when this happens! You got kids that are still in school and they get to hunt, well I am at work. But that is the price you pay I guess. My time will be 15 days in Canada this fall! Up until that point I am just going to get my licks in on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday! Nice work by the way guys. How much taxidermy work is going to Benson in East Side after all your shananigans today?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

We shot 14 babies, and they are all at the taxidermist right now.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Leo Porcello said:


> Nice smile but it still needs work!


and its not just a little bit of work either :wink:

Good pile of birds boys...i was one of the proud few to get a text :sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Some of you guys have been really cleaning up the last couple of days. You must be eating goose non stop. What is for breakfast? Goose What is for lunch? Goose What is for supper? Goose Snacks??? Goose

I bet those real young ones have been a pain to clean? Quills straight into the meat.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Where were you guys hunting? because we got one last weekend near lidgerwood and there were 2 of them but we only got one. that might be the other one??
Great job


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> Some of you guys have been really cleaning up the last couple of days. You must be eating goose non stop. What is for breakfast? Goose What is for lunch? Goose What is for supper? Goose Snacks??? Goose
> 
> I bet those real young ones have been a pain to clean? Quills straight into the meat.


I honestly think that the bronzies are tougher than the big boys when they get cooked, I think its because they don't have any fat to tenderize them. But yeah I know Bobby and I have ate goose for breakfast already, its a good way to start of the morning.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

God...That was awesome today. Do you plan on mounting the bronzie next to the egg shell he just came outta.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

nowski10 said:


> God...That was awesome today. Do you plan on mounting the bronzie next to the egg shell he just came outta.


HAHAHAHA :rollin:

glad to see you boys in ND hammerin 'em, a few more weeks until we get to go down here


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you guys have been really cleaning up the last couple of days. You must be eating goose non stop. What is for breakfast? Goose What is for lunch? Goose What is for supper? Goose Snacks??? Goose
> ...


hmmmm I would have figured the meat would be tender just a biatch to clean.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Jim why are you wearing so much camo? I do however like the power sweatshirt

I too got a text, it just made my work day that much better


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

maybe the question is who didnt get the text? Made me not wanna work tomorow morning I'll tell ya that.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Sure made my 12 hour humpday feel like 17. Then of course we had birds feeding across the road from work to boot. :eyeroll: Nice work guys, but you're still not coming to my birthday party.


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

goosebusters2 said:


> Jim why are you wearing so much camo?


Camo is overrated in the early season, cool people wear their street clothes and a pair of tennis shoes.

I cant wait for my turn. :evil: But when it gets here its on like donkey kong...


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I didn't get no damn text. What's the deal? I'm not in the loop anymore?


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> Shot some beautiful bronzies today out hunting.
> 
> The bronzie compared to a canada.
> 
> ...


 Dont you mean Bronzie compared to a canadian?!?!?!


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I thought we agreed Sunday morning it was going to be Bronziee's in the spelling


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> I didn't get no damn text. What's the deal? I'm not in the loop anymore?


I texted you, the exact text said "limited" you should know what that means.

Chaws, I thought we agreed it was going to be spelled "Bronzy" and then the plural of that would be Bronzies. I guess I don't know how it should be spelled, the five of us need to discuss it.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Damn you Mertz I couldn't take it! I just had to go out and wack a few before work this mourning. I cleaned these out of one flock and had to pick up and leave. There were more coming just didnt have time, I had to get home and shower and get to an appointment. Thanks for the the giving me the bug though!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

That's BA, getting it done before work. Are those adults?!? You're supposed to aim for the ones with brown heads!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Those are all adults actually. My feeling is that if they get them in close I pick the big ones. That way, when I have more time and want to go pick on a certain roost I know there aren't as many smart ones that have seen it all before, on that particular roost. It is easier to fool the young ones more times, then the big ones!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

shooteminthelips said:


> Those are all adults actually. My feeling is that if they get them in close I pick the big ones. That way, when I have more time and want to go pick on a certain roost I know there aren't as many smart ones that have seen it all before, on that particular roost. It is easier to fool the young ones more times, then the big ones!


Sounds like poke ems reasoning when it comes to females.


----------

